# I'm Just a Worm Art Dump



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 6, 2022)

_"I'm Just a Worm" Art Dump _


@AltisticRight was kind enough to suggest I create a thread to dump all the art I've done since I joined a few months ago.    I've had a lot of fun and the site pretty much got me into drawing again so thanks for the laughs guys.    ​*Ethan Gunt*



  








​*PPP aka "Asstonne Porks"/Kino Casino*






- PPP Wiggler Toon using my art by @Dixieland Buckaroo
​*Coming soon, Part 2:    
Keffals aka "Child Grooming, Dickless Attention Whore Pedophile"*
​


----------



## Blouie (Sep 6, 2022)

I love your style so much


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 6, 2022)

The last gunt one when he has the microphone is my favorite. I remember that scene.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 6, 2022)

*Keffals aka "Child Grooming, Dickless Attention Whore Pedophile"


*


- Keffal Kiwiler using my art by @IamnottheNSA

Liz Fong Jones
*


Site seems to be struggling with images rn so I'll post the rest of the trash art later.*


​


----------



## SargonF00t (Sep 6, 2022)

The Liz Fong Jones is truly magnificent.


----------



## Inside your walls (Sep 6, 2022)

Your art gives me such an Adult Swim vibe to it, especially the Ralph artworks.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Sep 6, 2022)

These are wonderful fren. Keep up the good work!


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 6, 2022)

Blouie said:


> I love your style so much


Thanks fren  



Chongqing said:


> The last gunt one when he has the microphone is my favorite. I remember that scene.


That was one of the funniest Ralph moments for me.   He could hardly sit in his chair he was so porky lmao.   So many good Gunt Board memories, like Gunts in the Rain.



SargonF00t said:


> The Liz Fong Jones is truly magnificent.


"Liz" was fun as fuck to draw.   I didn't even have to exaggerate much.



Inside your walls said:


> Your art gives me such an Adult Swim vibe to it, especially the Ralph artworks.


Thanks!  I love your art.


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> View attachment 3683960Liz Fong Jones
> 
> 
> 
> *Site seems to be struggling with images rn so I'll post the rest of the trash art later.*​


@Homer J. Fong perfection


----------



## Fag Albert (Sep 6, 2022)

I enjoy the way you draw the Ogre of Ontario


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 6, 2022)

Thank You For Your Service


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Sep 6, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> @Homer J. Fong perfection


Oh god I just realized my username is so similar to Liz Fong J.

No relation I swear.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Sep 6, 2022)

I always enjoyed these. I wish I had more still frames as reference from how insane Ralph looked during his drunken victory callout on stream from when Flamenco doxed himself.


----------



## .iota. (Sep 7, 2022)

ethan ralph ... a crooked little man with a crooked little thumb.
have you considered adding brown to it, for authenticity?


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Sep 7, 2022)

Oh nice didn't even know you were a drawfag I like how your style takes an almost Ren and Stimpy like approach. I Think the thing that really makes me like your art the most is how you've managed to capture how oily and gross these people are.


----------



## An automatic clown (Sep 7, 2022)

I like how the little details really tell the entire story. O7


----------



## Shogoki (Sep 7, 2022)

These are awesome, compiling them was a rly good idea!


----------



## Prolapse (Sep 7, 2022)

You mean to tell me that this is art? I thought these were actual pictures.

Had no idea it was you making these btw. Keep it up, everyone loves em.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Sep 7, 2022)

I love Ralph art, always the best part of any thread (or entire subforum).


----------



## Procrastinhater (Sep 7, 2022)

These are fucking great bro


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 7, 2022)

Thanks for the kind words guys    Dumping the rest of what I've got.   Here's to more shitposting and laughing at idiots.​*Miscellaneous (Faguentes, Fatrick, etc)


*
*Fuentes*

**
*Matthew Vickers (Ethan Ralph 2.0)*



*Fatrick (aka Pork Squealer)

*​*
*


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 7, 2022)

That PPP one up there is hilarious. How does he even fit in a taxi?


----------



## SassyDispatch (Sep 7, 2022)

these are so awesome dude! keep it up


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Sep 7, 2022)

Nice portfolio @I'm Just A Worm!  I remember you starting with Gunt, but those rare Pats truly capture the obese and horrid essence of the nog-grinder.  I don't know why the piss-pants on rare lolcows originated, but it never fails to amuse me.  Carry on, soldier.


----------



## Pendinelli (Sep 13, 2022)

This is guggenheim worthy. An art that fully expresses the lowest part of the clearnet bowels. An art of filth that sees clearly what it portrays.


----------



## SanicBlackMagic (Sep 16, 2022)

This is outstanding stuff mate, saved.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## RalphaMania (Sep 28, 2022)

@I'm Just A Worm I'm a huge fan of yours!


----------



## NaziFuzz (Sep 28, 2022)

Fuck if I could rate it semper fidelis, I would but kf is still being regenerated as of now. Thanks for the intense laughter.


----------



## Romper Stomper (Sep 28, 2022)

This stuff belongs in a museum holy shit


----------



## RalphaMania (Sep 30, 2022)

5  days archiving


I'm Just A Worm said:


> I'm a convicted arsonist and felon, 40+ years old hanging out in discords and communities full of underage children (which is normal). Kiwi Farmers should all be castrated and hung from their intestines because they're.....violent criminals who wish people death?
> 
> Cognitive dissonance activated, _brain hurt!_


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 30, 2022)

RalphaMania said:


> 5  days archiving
> 
> View attachment 3702833


LMAO that was a fun post, thanks for archiving.    It’s too bad how the Keffals drama ended up fucking with the site, but shitposting in that thread at the height of the sperging was glorious.


----------



## RalphaMania (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> LMAO that was a fun post, thanks for archiving.    It’s too bad how the Keffals drama ended up fucking with the site, but shitposting in that thread at the height of the sperging was glorious.


Keffals is too banned from RalphaMania. The real RalphaMania won't tolerate sexually harassing slobbermutt!


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Oct 2, 2022)

The object of Ralph's unrequited infatuation, Queen Keffals.   
Who can blame the Heartbroken Hog for falling for such an ideal avatar of feminine grace and beauty?

​


----------



## Sam Losco's Wife (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> *View attachment 3685460*​


Michael Alberto?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Oct 20, 2022)

Doing more Keffals shit.   Ralph needs to do something funny instead of silently seething on his boring streams, so I have something to draw again.    



I also remade Lucas's emote set for his Twitch stream LMFAO

If anyone gives enough of a shit to make a request LMK, I need new inspiration.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Nov 10, 2022)

More Lucas Roberts (Keffals).


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Nov 10, 2022)

Im shocked it took me this long to see the compilation thread for your most perfect art. Do you take requests? I feel like your style would go great with Sapphixy.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Nov 10, 2022)

You're a talented worm for sure.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Nov 10, 2022)

Bubble Ba'ath said:


> Im shocked it took me this long to see the compilation thread for your most perfect art. Do you take requests? I feel like your style would go great with Sapphixy.
> View attachment 3839421


Thanks King.    @AltisticRight was kind enough to suggest the thread.     I do take requests and that is a kino pic, LMFAO.    Never heard of them, I’ll check it out.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Nov 16, 2022)

Some Patrick (Fat Rick) Tomlinson.

 
Liz Fong-Jones (Elliot Dong-Gone)


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> View attachment 3878493View attachment 3878496View attachment 3878499
> Some Patrick (Fat Rick) Tomlinson.
> 
> View attachment 3878508 View attachment 3878511
> Liz Fong-Jones (Elliot Dong-Gone)


Your depiction of Elliot is somehow less horrifying than the real thing. 
Not a real woman, still.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Nov 16, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Your depiction of Elliot is somehow less horrifying than the real thing.
> Not a real woman, still.


Hard to match the horror of the original.   The artistic quest to capture the repulsive essence of Elliot "Consent Accident" Dong-Gone necessarily continues.



Smaller eyes Dong-Gone.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Nov 26, 2022)

Lady Rackets, request by @Grand Wizard Wakka




Keffals Facebook Ad


Greasy Liz Fong-Jones


----------



## MvAgusta (Nov 28, 2022)

I have a request: make Asstroon with a slug body leaving behind slime in his wake.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Nov 28, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> I have a request: make Asstroon with a slug body leaving behind slime in his wake.


LOL i saw you post that in the PPP thread and chuckled, hilarious idea.   I have a lot of favorites pics of Asston that would work as a template but if you have a favorite you want to see drawn, DM me.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> View attachment 3943233


Rackets should put it on his art wall.

"Honey, I got YOU a gift!"


----------



## Wendy's Chili (Nov 29, 2022)

Kino.
If you're taking suggestions, I think Dick Molesterson would look perfect for this art style.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Nov 30, 2022)

Wendy's Chili said:


> Kino.
> If you're taking suggestions, I think Dick Molesterson would look perfect for this art style.


Love it, Diddler Dax is on my list now.    Thanks for the reference pics.


----------



## keytar solo (Dec 1, 2022)

I love your art dude. Perfect mix of gross and hilarious, just like the subjects themselves.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Dec 13, 2022)

New PPPig studies.   Next up:    Andy Yiffski.




Bonus sociopathic troon content.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> Next up: Andy Yiffski.


You should do one of Andy's sister with CRP's cum on her face.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Dec 13, 2022)

Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> You should do one of Andy's sister with CRP's cum on her face.


Imagine a Godwinson voice right now.

"Buddy.   That's fucked.   That's _fucked_, buddy."


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Dec 13, 2022)

Coach Redpill came on that picture of Andy's sister which almost made Andy kill himself.

Book of Godwinson, Chapter 3, Verse 16: Remember, Coach Redpill is always right, and even when he isn't, we can... twist things in our minds to convince ourselves that he's right in some way.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Dec 14, 2022)

My latest autistic cartoon of Asstroon has apparently been turned into a sticker pack on the KillStream, spotted by @Haru Okumura .    Hi Ralph!


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> View attachment 4075017
> View attachment 4075023
> 
> My latest autistic cartoon of Asstroon has apparently been turned into a sticker pack on the KillStream, spotted by @Haru Okumura .    Hi Ralph!
> ...


Some of your recent faces have been unbelievably good, I'm not sure I can pick a favourite out of them, maybe Lady Rackets.


----------



## Ghost of Guntmas Past (Dec 16, 2022)

draw fagmenco


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Dec 16, 2022)

Ghost of Guntmas Past said:


> draw fagmenco
> View attachment 4088082
> View attachment 4088088


Ooh that’s a good one lol.    



SargonF00t said:


> Some of your recent faces have been unbelievably good, I'm not sure I can pick a favourite out of them, maybe Lady Rackets.


Thanks King.    LMK if you ever have a request.   I’m kind of lazy and do this in my free time so they might not happen right away, but I do get to them lmfao.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> Ooh that’s a good one lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks King.    LMK if you ever have a request.   I’m kind of lazy and do this in my free time so they might not happen right away, but I do get to them lmfao.


This please:


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Dec 16, 2022)

Elmo said:


> This please:
> View attachment 4090707


That’s kino as fuck, and I haven’t drawn Ralph in awhile.   On the list.


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> Ooh that’s a good one lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks King.    LMK if you ever have a request.   I’m kind of lazy and do this in my free time so they might not happen right away, but I do get to them lmfao.


You are doing such a great job, I don't have any suggestions you haven't already done.

I am so jealous of your talent.


----------



## Esoteric Godwinsonism (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> Thanks King.    LMK if you ever have a request.   I’m kind of lazy and do this in my free time so they might not happen right away, but I do get to them lmfao.


An artistic interpretation of the Louisiana succubus would be much appreciated.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Dec 17, 2022)

Request for Crying Warski

It's from when he cried literal tears when Ashton didn't like his stoner slop.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Dec 17, 2022)

Journoscum Ben Collins and Alejandra Caraballo.


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> View attachment 4097910View attachment 4097913
> Journoscum Ben Collins and Alejandra Caraballo.


Dali had melted clocks, Crumb had is hatch crossing, and you, my worming friend, have a brilliant sense of filthsome perspiration that is fine art. Hey, what do I know, I ain't no Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Dec 17, 2022)

Waifu Days said:


> Dali had melted clocks, Crumb had is hatch crossing, and you, my worming friend, have a brilliant sense of filthsome perspiration that is fine art. Hey, what do I know, I ain't no Leonardo da Vinci.


Complimenting my depictions of oily perspiration is the highest compliment I could ask for.   

Also, by request from @CalmMoorhen , Soybeard Ben Collins.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Dec 18, 2022)

Journoscum Taylor Lorenz.

I've now covered most of the main characters from the #dropkiwifarms campaign.

​


----------



## CalmMoorhen (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> View attachment 4103265
> Journoscum Taylor Lorenz.
> 
> I've now covered most of the main characters from the #dropkiwifarms campaign.
> ...


Sublime. 

@Null pls do a print run of stickers.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 20, 2022)

Nice art


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Jan 6, 2023)

Flamenco, as requested by @Elmo and @The Fatman Of The Opera.


----------



## SargonF00t (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> View attachment 4205870
> Flamenco, as requested by @Elmo and @The Fatman Of The Opera.


LOL Flamenco is gonna love your work.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Yesterday at 8:09 PM)

Godwinson.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Yesterday at 8:21 PM)

These are all pretty amazing, soon you'll have enough for a full sektur trading card game.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Yesterday at 8:24 PM)

ScamL Likely said:


> These are all pretty amazing, soon you'll have enough for a full sektur trading card game.


LOL here's hoping because that project might be getting off the ground soon!


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (Yesterday at 9:47 PM)

Can you make one of Jim? Can you do something like this avatar? Father Jim "The E-Daddy" holding a Fagmenco dog. With a rare Gator in the background. 



Spoiler: Gator in Metokur Costume Drawing


----------



## The Fatman Of The Opera (Yesterday at 10:08 PM)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> View attachment 4205870
> Flamenco, as requested by @Elmo and @The Fatman Of The Opera.


This is why I can't help but continue putting your art in my videos.... they are just amazing, Worm!


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Yesterday at 10:35 PM)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> Can you make one of Jim? Can you do something like this avatar? Father Jim "The E-Daddy" holding a Fagmenco dog. With a rare Gator in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I‘ve definitely thought of doing one of Jim.    If you pick a face dox (correct or not) I’ll see what I can do.



The Fatman Of The Opera said:


> This is why I can't help but continue putting your art in my videos.... they are just amazing, Worm!


Thanks King.   Promise I’ll get to yours eventually.    I do this shit for free so my time is limited, LOL.   I was hoping to get one of Tardski soon to complete my Kino Casino set.

Fun side note, Godwinson made my portrait of him the thumbnail for his latest channel.  Very flattered.


----------



## The Fatman Of The Opera (Yesterday at 10:41 PM)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> LOL I‘ve definitely thought of doing one of Jim.    If you pick a face dox (correct or not) I’ll see what I can do.
> 
> 
> Thanks King.   Promise I’ll get to yours eventually.    I do this shit for free so my time is limited, LOL.   I was hoping to get one of Tardski soon to complete my Kino Casino set.
> ...


I know! And I am jelly that he has a fresh worm made avatar and I don't ha ha


----------

